# NGD: Fender Limited Edition FSR American Pro Strat HSS w/ Roasted Maple Neck - Daphne Bl



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 23, 2019)

WHAT DID I DO?

Recently stumbled across a Limited Edition FSR that seems to be for the Canadian and European markets. I've been GASing for a good quality instrument with a roasted maple neck for awhile and this popped up in my local music store. Played it and felt great. Traditional Strats have never been my thing (based on features, bridge, knob placements, etc.) but this one just really spoke to me. Seeing that I didn't have much money to my name and I felt like I needed to grab this before someone else did, I traded in my ESP EII Mystique that I got last year (used for a really good price). The EII Mystique was a wicked guitar but it was my highest value guitar and the one I had the least emotional bond with so I decided to part with it. The trade-in value was roughly what I purchased it for so I figured the offer was fair in my situation and this Fender was just speaking to me with its sexy Roasted Maple Neck and Daphne Blue color (fave Fender color). The Roasted Maple and Mint Green pickguard make it look like an old vintage instrument while still looking modern and new--LOVE IT.

-Build quality is good (typical Fender Am Pro), not as good as the EII Mystique, but I prefer the neck shape and overall feel of the neck on the Fender.
-Shawbucker isn't as bad as I thought it would be. It's very bassy (although it is fairly quick and responsive) so I just have to drop the bass from around noon to 10'oclock and kick up the treble and the tones are actually quite good--I prefer them to the Duncan JB I had in the EII Mystique. This is my first Fender and first guitar with a single coil in the neck--it's nice to have some variety, and position 4 (both single coils) sounds super cool.
-Setup is quite good, although I'll probably drop the string height by a hair.
-Roasted Maple Neck = AWESOME. Satin finish on the back of the neck and on the fingerboard. The Deep C is thick without being 'chunky' or 'baseball-batty'. Overall very comfortable and fun to play o
-The hard case is probably one of the best cases (overall) I've touched. Looks killer, amazingly comfortable and sturdy handle and latches.
-After 30 minutes or so of playing I quickly acclimated to the volume knob placement and the bent vintage bridge saddles which is great. I thought i'd have to wait and buy modern saddles and move the volume knob and ditch a tone, but for the most part it's not as much of a hindrance as I had figured.
-The music store gives you a 'free setup' so i'll be taking it back soon to get it fitted with 10-46 gauge strings and have them lock down the bridge to the body since I'm not really into trem-stuff and want to go from E-standard to Drop D without having to re-tune everything.



SPECS:

Limited Edition American Professional Stratocaster HSS w/ Roasted Maple Neck - Daphne Blue

MODEL NAME: Limited Edition Roasted Blues American Professional Stratocaster® HSS, Roasted Maple Fingerboard, Daphne Blue
SERIES: American Professional
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN: USA
COLOUR: Daphne Blue
BODY: Alder
BODY FINISH: Gloss Polyurethane
BODY SHAPE: Stratocaster®
NECK MATERIAL: Roasted Maple
NECK FINISH: Satin Urethane Finish
NECK SHAPE: Modern "Deep C"
SCALE LENGTH: 25.5" (648 mm)
FINGERBOARD: Rosewood
FINGERBOARD RADIUS: 9.5" (241 mm)
NUMBER OF FRETS: 22
FRETS SIZE: Narrow Tall
STRING NUT: Bone
NUT WIDTH: 1.685" (42.8 mm)
POSITION INLAYS: Black Dots
TRUSS RODS: Bi-Flex™
TRUSS ROD WRENCH: 1/8" Hex (Allen)
BRIDGE PICKUP: Shawbucker™ 1
MIDDLE PICKUP: V-Mod Single-Coil Strat®
NECK PICKUP: V-Mod Single-Coil Strat®
CONTROLS: Master Volume with Treble-Bleed, Tone 1. (Neck/Middle Pickups), Tone 2. (Bridge Pickup)
PICKUP SWITCHING: 5-Position Blade - Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Position 2. Bridge and Middle Pickup, Position 3. Middle Pickup, Position 4. Middle and Neck Pickup, Position 5. Neck Pickup
PICKUP CONFIGURATION: HSS
BRIDGE: 2-Point Synchronized Tremolo with Bent Steel Saddles and Pop-In Tremolo Arm
HARDWARE FINISH: Nickel/Chrome
TUNING MACHINES: Fender® Standard Cast/Sealed Staggered
PICKGUARD: 3-Ply Mint
CONTROL KNOBS: Aged White Plastic
STRINGS: Fender® USA 250L Nickel Plated Steel (.009-.042 Gauges)
INCLUDED ACCESSORIES: Elite Moulded Case


----------



## mlp187 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hell yeah


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 23, 2019)

Perfection. HMU if you decide to sell it


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 23, 2019)

Geeeezzzzuuusssss. 

That is shit hot, congrats on that.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 23, 2019)

mlp187 said:


> Hell yeah





DudeManBrother said:


> Perfection. HMU if you decide to sell it





Spicypickles said:


> Geeeezzzzuuusssss.
> 
> That is shit hot, congrats on that.




Thanks! 

It really stands out from the rest of the American Performer, Pro, and Elite series when hanging on the wall right beside them. In terms of its overall look from a distance you'd think it was a Custom Shop based on its presentation.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 24, 2019)

That’s a really awesome strat, love the color.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 24, 2019)

Happy NGD! Always glad to see Fenders here. Not personally a huge fan of Daphne Blue finish but nevertheless that looks like a quality strat.


----------



## fps (Aug 24, 2019)

That's beautiful, congrats! I have always had humbucker guitars and it's wonderful to have an American Strat in my ranks now. Especially, they're great as support for a song, rather than the driver/ focal point of a song. They take effects so well, so are incredibly versatile in a way that my humbucker guitars, which I love, aren't. 
Secondly, my playing has improved so much because what you put in is what comes out, the dynamics of playing a strat have been such a learning curve and I've loved it! I hope you have a wonderful journey with your strat, it's a beauty, mine is 3 single coils, but I've heard good things about the Shawbucker for when you want a bit more rawk!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 24, 2019)

KIller lookin' Strat! HNGD!!


----------



## Zhysick (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful!!!!!!! I love my strat, but I swapped out the saddles as soon as I got it and moved the volume knob ditching one tone knob a few weeks later because I can't get used to the volume knob being so close to the strings: I'm rolling it down all the time while playing. Not everyone is as lucky as you to get used to it! Hahaha

Congrats! That's a beauty... a real beauty!


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 24, 2019)

oh my, that's VERY nice


----------



## NickS (Aug 24, 2019)

Love it!! The neck and body look so good together on that thing


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 24, 2019)

JD27 said:


> That’s a really awesome strat, love the color.



Thanks! Yeah, Daphne Blue and Shell Pink are my favorite Fender colors. Roasted Maple + Daphne blue is pretty much the perfect combination for a Fender Strat (for me).



Kaura said:


> Happy NGD! Always glad to see Fenders here. Not personally a huge fan of Daphne Blue finish but nevertheless that looks like a quality strat.



Yeah, I'm surprised we don't see a few more strats pop up around here!


fps said:


> That's beautiful, congrats! I have always had humbucker guitars and it's wonderful to have an American Strat in my ranks now. Especially, they're great as support for a song, rather than the driver/ focal point of a song. They take effects so well, so are incredibly versatile in a way that my humbucker guitars, which I love, aren't.
> Secondly, my playing has improved so much because what you put in is what comes out, the dynamics of playing a strat have been such a learning curve and I've loved it! I hope you have a wonderful journey with your strat, it's a beauty, mine is 3 single coils, but I've heard good things about the Shawbucker for when you want a bit more rawk!



Thank you. Yeah, I am enjoying the tonal palette offered by the HSS. This is the first time I've had a single coil neck pickup and it's nice to have that versatility in my guitar arsenal. 
Yes, I find these 'old school' instruments (Strat, Tele, and to some extent LP's) make you work a little harder to play them, but that's what gives them their particular vibe and overall unique and recognizable sound.


IbanezDaemon said:


> KIller lookin' Strat! HNGD!!


Thanks!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 24, 2019)

Zhysick said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!! I love my strat, but I swapped out the saddles as soon as I got it and moved the volume knob ditching one tone knob a few weeks later because I can't get used to the volume knob being so close to the strings: I'm rolling it down all the time while playing. Not everyone is as lucky as you to get used to it! Hahaha
> 
> Congrats! That's a beauty... a real beauty!



Yeah, I understand the swap. Surprisingly I'm finding my way around the volume knob. Not to say it isn't a hindrance--because I do have to find new hand positions as I'm playing different riffs/etc.--but surprisingly it hasn't been a big deal. 

Once I get my preferred setup (10's and decked bridge) I'll get a better idea of how things are going to work out. If need be I can always swap the saddles and move the volume knob, but luckily for now I don't feel the absolute need to do so, which is nice. Luckily the volume knob on mine is moderately tight, so even if I touch or bump it it doesn't seem to move it. 



jephjacques said:


> oh my, that's VERY nice


thanks!


NickS said:


> Love it!! The neck and body look so good together on that thing


Agreed! Probably the coolest color combo for a Fender in my opinion.


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 24, 2019)

Did you by chance buy this from the Kingston Long & McQuade? I visited that store in early August and played a guitar exactly like this that was incredible!


----------



## Choop (Aug 24, 2019)

Mmmm baked maple on that daphne blue body looks so sweet!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 24, 2019)

Matt08642 said:


> Did you by chance buy this from the Kingston Long & McQuade? I visited that store in early August and played a guitar exactly like this that was incredible!



lol yup, that's the one! You from the Kingston area? 



Choop said:


> Mmmm baked maple on that daphne blue body looks so sweet!



Yup, I still can't get over how good it looks.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 24, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Thanks! Yeah, Daphne Blue and Shell Pink are my favorite Fender colors. Roasted Maple + Daphne blue is pretty much the perfect combination for a Fender Strat (for me).



I’m a sucker for Sonic Blue but Daphne works too. Makes me miss the one I had.


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 24, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> lol yup, that's the one! You from the Kingston area?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I still can't get over how good it looks.



Nah I was up there visiting family about an hour way, always like to check out guitar stores in the area though! You snagged an awesome guitar dude, that thing was incredible


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 24, 2019)

JD27 said:


> I’m a sucker for Sonic Blue but Daphne works too. Makes me miss the one I had.


Sonic Blue is pretty cool for sure. What did you have?



Matt08642 said:


> Nah I was up there visiting family about an hour way, always like to check out guitar stores in the area though! You snagged an awesome guitar dude, that thing was incredible


Oh cool!
Yeah, that's hilarious that you actually checked out this exact guitar, lol. It's without question the nicest looking and probably about the nicest feeling Non-Custom Shop Fender that I've played.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 24, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Sonic Blue is pretty cool for sure. What did you have?



This American Special


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 24, 2019)

JD27 said:


> This American Special




Ahhh that's a nice one!


I definitely really liked the American Specials. The Jumbo frets on them feel great. The newer American Performers are quite good in their own right.


----------



## Leviathus (Aug 24, 2019)

Congrats, love the color scheme!


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2019)

A pleasure for the eyes


----------



## JD27 (Aug 26, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Ahhh that's a nice one!
> 
> 
> I definitely really liked the American Specials. The Jumbo frets on them feel great. The newer American Performers are quite good in their own right.


 Yup, the fret size and satin finish on neck was why I went with the American Special.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 26, 2019)

Zado said:


> A pleasure for the eyes



For sure! It pleasures me everytime I open the case, even just to look at it, ha ha.



JD27 said:


> Yup, the fret size and satin finish on neck was why I went with the American Special.



Yeah, the American Pros have narrow tall frets. I actually don't mind them at all. I still prefer Jumbo's but when I play this guitar I don't feel like I need to have them whatsoever. 

Satin or Oiled necks have become pretty important to me over the years. I love how this Roasted Maple Neck and Fretboard has the satin finish. So much nicer than a gloss finish. With a satin/oiled necks I feel more connected to the neck and the guitar overall.


----------



## peterbee (Aug 27, 2019)

Beautiful!! I didn't realize this model existed with that neck. 

I also got the Daphne pro but with the rosewood neck about two months ago and I'm still as excited to play it as when I got it. However I would have certainly considered that roasted maple had I know about it.

I could not agree more about the feel of the finish! I'm also a huge fan of the V-mods.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 27, 2019)

peterbee said:


> Beautiful!! I didn't realize this model existed with that neck.
> 
> I also got the Daphne pro but with the rosewood neck about two months ago and I'm still as excited to play it as when I got it. However I would have certainly considered that roasted maple had I know about it.
> 
> I could not agree more about the feel of the finish! I'm also a huge fan of the V-mods.




Looks awesome!!! 

Yeah I really like rosewood necks too, they look so good, especially when they're dark. Is that an anodized pickguard? I really like how those look, and it suits that guitar well, did that come stock?

Yeah this particular model is a FSR (Limited Edition) for the Canadian market and the European market, so its technically not available in the US market. With that said, you might be able to get something similar if one of the big music stores does an exclusive run (Sweetwater will tend to do a bunch of exclusive runs on Fender's and other brands). 
---Alternatively, the USA market has available the "Mod Shop" (basically a production American Fender customizer) where you can build your own Fender (choose neck, wood, color/finish, tuners, etc.). It's only available to USA customers but I heard they just very very recently updated the Mod Shop with the roasted maple neck option. Problem with the Mod Shop though is that you're paying a heftier price for the customization (which obviously makes sense); however, its worth it if you want a specific spec'd American Fender without paying custom shop prices.


----------



## peterbee (Aug 27, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Looks awesome!!!
> 
> Yeah I really like rosewood necks too, they look so good, especially when they're dark. Is that an anodized pickguard? I really like how those look, and it suits that guitar well, did that come stock?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I actually hadn't played around with the Mod Shop before.. you're right - the roasted necks are there! Definitely a premium but some of those colors are great.

Yep this is an anodized pickguard! I absolutely love the look, but I am getting this feeling that the tone was altered a bit (some sharpness taken out of the lows). So I've made some recordings and next time I do a string change I'll put a plastic guard back on and try it out and compare... I'm really hoping it's all in my head haha. But I got this pickguard on reverb! I can get the link if you need : )


----------



## adrianb (Aug 28, 2019)

NICE!!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 28, 2019)

peterbee said:


> Thanks for the info! I actually hadn't played around with the Mod Shop before.. you're right - the roasted necks are there! Definitely a premium but some of those colors are great.
> 
> Yep this is an anodized pickguard! I absolutely love the look, but I am getting this feeling that the tone was altered a bit (some sharpness taken out of the lows). So I've made some recordings and next time I do a string change I'll put a plastic guard back on and try it out and compare... I'm really hoping it's all in my head haha. But I got this pickguard on reverb! I can get the link if you need : )



Yeah the Mod Shop is fun to play around with. Too bad they don't offer it outside the USA.

Nice! If I ever get another Strat or Tele or something maybe I'd grab an anodized pickguard, but I like the mint green that comes on this one.

Interesting about the tone change. I've heard that metal pickguards can alter the tone. Years ago I was speaking to bassist Marty O'Brien after a local show (when he was playing in We Are The Fallen before they went on hiatus--Marty has done a lot of session and touring work for big artists). We were talking about gear and one of his Spector basses that he had recently had modified with a metal plate on the top. He said that it very noticeably changed the tone of the bass.


----------



## electriceye (Aug 28, 2019)

That color with the roasted neck is delicious. HNGD! ( . )( . )


----------



## Millul (Aug 29, 2019)

Rad!
Were it sonic blue, I'd have to challenge you to a sword fight to gain ownership of that beauty!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 29, 2019)

adrianb said:


> NICE!!!



thanks! 



electriceye said:


> That color with the roasted neck is delicious. HNGD! ( . )( . )



It is super tasty in its roasted goodness. 



Millul said:


> Rad!
> Were it sonic blue, I'd have to challenge you to a sword fight to gain ownership of that beauty!



LOL


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Aug 30, 2019)

HNGD! Nice axe you got there!!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 1, 2019)

Fierce_Swe said:


> HNGD! Nice axe you got there!!!



Thanks! I am really enjoying playing it. Something about a strat that just feels like home, even though technically this is my first one, lol. Maybe it's because my first guitar was a Godin Freeway Classic, which is kind of like a suped-up strat (super-strat-like) charvel/suhr kind of vibe that makes the Fender Strat have that familiar 'home' feel.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 3, 2019)

That's gorgeous! Good score!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Sep 3, 2019)

That sure is a nice body colour with the roasted maple neck...it sure is sweet.


;>)/


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 4, 2019)

thedonal said:


> That's gorgeous! Good score!



Thanks! Yeah, it came out of nowhere and it really spoke to me so I had to have it!



BlackSG91 said:


> That sure is a nice body colour with the roasted maple neck...it sure is sweet.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Thank you!


----------



## mogar (Sep 4, 2019)

beautiful strat


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 9, 2019)

********** UPDATE **********************

Randomly noticed that there was a (to me) significant neck pocket gap between the neck and the body on the bass side. I didn't even think to look for this when I bought it because I'd never seen one before in all my years of trying out strats/teles. I took it back to the store and informed them that the gap was between .5mm and .75mm (i could easily fit a business card in the gap no problem). The manager said he would contact Fender to see if that gap is within 'tolerances' but that he would get me a replacement because I wasn't happy with the gap--after seeing the gap I couldn't get it out of my head, especially after looking for gaps on all the other Fenders in the store and couldn't find one and it was needless to say a little upsetting for me.

Because these were a FSR Limited Edition model in Canada they had to transfer one from another Long & McQuade. Even though I had to hound the store to make the transfer (because the manager didn't call it in that day and went on vacation early) I eventually got the replacement (brand new in box) 1.5 weeks later.

The new one I got has nicer fretwork than the previous one (which had fine fretwork already). At first I was a little bummed because the neck on the new one isn't as dark as my previous. If the original was a 'dark' roast' then the replacement is more of a 'medium' roast. After looking at it though for a few days I feel that it might actually suit the Daphne Blue a little better anyway. In reality, both looked great and played great, it's just a bummer my first one had a gap because it was fantastic instrument. Either way, I got a replacement which is even nicer than the first and one without a neck pocket gap. Needless to say I am still loving this guitar. It oozes mojo, sounds really good, and is very inspiring.

Here are a few pics (the first pic is of the old one to compare the darkness of the roasted maple):


----------



## NickS (Sep 9, 2019)

I think the slightly lighter colored maple on the second one looks a tiny bit better. From the pics it looks like it has (or at least you can see) more figuring in the wood on the new one. Glad to hear you got is sorted out without too much hassle!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 9, 2019)

NickS said:


> I think the slightly lighter colored maple on the second one looks a tiny bit better. From the pics it looks like it has (or at least you can see) more figuring in the wood on the new one. Glad to hear you got is sorted out without too much hassle!



Thanks. Yeah the service wasn't great (messy communication) but they made the exchange without a fuss so I'm happy about that!

Yeah the old one was cool because the darker neck made the wood grain more pronounced (mainly on the back of the neck), but the new 'lighter' one has some cool figuring, especially around the fretboard edges and near the neck joint.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 9, 2019)

The lighter roast indeed looks "better" or at least better-matched with the blue finish of the guitar imo. Both look killer but if they'd been side by side in the store with everything else identical, I'd have chosen the lighter one. Also the other is almost so dark that it's approaching rosewood territory. You got a winner and I hate you now even more.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 9, 2019)

High Plains Drifter said:


> The lighter roast indeed looks "better" or at least better-matched with the blue finish of the guitar imo. Both look killer but if they'd been side by side in the store with everything else identical, I'd have chosen the lighter one. Also the other is almost so dark that it's approaching rosewood territory. You got a winner and I hate you now even more.



Good to know I'm not the only one who thinks the lighter neck suits the Daphne blue better.
lol thanks!


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2019)

I think the lighter colored neck looks better too, matches the body a little more naturally.


----------



## Zado (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks great, but players need to stop worrying about neck gaps


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 11, 2019)

Zado said:


> Looks great, but players need to stop worrying about neck gaps



From what I understand the majority of neck gaps probably aren't negatively impacting the instrument functionally (as long as its not a gap between the end of the neck and body). However, it is a sign of poor craftsmanship, and I'm not paying top-dollar for poor work. I remember seeing a Fender Custom Shop master builder talking negatively about neck gaps in a video awhile back--on the Fender Youtube Channel no less.

In my opinion, if you change most anything on a guitar by .5mm or more then that would be an issue, thus, something like a .5mm+ neck gap shouldn't pass QC, in my opinion. 

At the end of the day it's a marker of poor and inconsistent quality control and I'm not paying for something sub-par.


----------



## Zado (Sep 11, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> From what I understand the majority of neck gaps probably aren't negatively impacting the instrument functionally (as long as its not a gap between the end of the neck and body). However, it is a sign of poor craftsmanship, and I'm not paying top-dollar for poor work. I remember seeing a Fender Custom Shop master builder talking negatively about neck gaps in a video awhile back--on the Fender Youtube Channel no less.
> 
> In my opinion, if you change most anything on a guitar by .5mm or more then that would be an issue, thus, something like a .5mm+ neck gap shouldn't pass QC, in my opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day it's a marker of poor and inconsistent quality control and I'm not paying for something sub-par.


Might be as you say, but it's wood, a very variable material. Also I've personally played loads of Strats with enormous gaps (lateral gaps and bottom neck gaps at times) that sounded just magic, while others with the tightest neck joint possible were underwelming at best. I've also tried loosening the bolts a little to see if any noticeable difference were produced with the neck and body not touching, and nothing major came out. I can understand the bother of having a less than perfect guitar in your hands when you have spent big moneys on it, but when talking Strats or Teles I'd never swap a good sounding one with a perfect looking other without knowing it will sound just as good. But again, that's just me.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 11, 2019)

Zado said:


> Might be as you say, but it's wood, a very variable material. Also I've personally played loads of Strats with enormous gaps (lateral gaps and bottom neck gaps at times) that sounded just magic, while others with the tightest neck joint possible were underwelming at best. I've also tried loosening the bolts a little to see if any noticeable difference were produced with the neck and body not touching, and nothing major came out. I can understand the bother of having a less than perfect guitar in your hands when you have spent big moneys on it, but when talking Strats or Teles I'd never swap a good sounding one with a perfect looking other without knowing it will sound just as good. But again, that's just me.



Wood is variable, for sure. However, there are points or thresholds where variability becomes a problem. 

Yeah that's understandable. As long as there is no functional issue then neck gaps are fine, and if its on an instrument that is otherwise top-notch and sounds great then its a non issue. For me however, I am not a fan of the 'aesthetic/look' and it was getting in my head and ruining my relationship with the guitar. For me, when I see a neck-gap it is a sign of inconsistency and lower build-quality, for someone else maybe not, and that's fine.

My replacement sounds a little better to me actually anyway so it worked out for the best.


----------



## Zado (Sep 12, 2019)

I used to think the same, "why should I keep a guitar that could have been assembled better?" gaps really bothered me in the past, so I totally get what you are saying. It's just something that doesn't bother me as much anymore, if the guitar deserves so


----------

